# Edible Cheap Halloween Prothetics



## jbawol (Oct 8, 2012)

Found a new, cheap way to quickly create prosthetics for Halloween that are actually comfortable to wear, don't use damaging adhesives. dry quickly and easily wash off with warm water and it's all edible. Check out this video which describes Flexique, a new way to easily create any prosthetic you need for your haunt. https://youtu.be/TG3zGuv5Nr4:D


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The link isn't working. Is this the video you meant to post?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Reminds me of something I made with Knox geletin. I dont have the info right now but will look for it


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok found it. It was gelatin and glycerin mixed together.
I found it on UTube on a video about cybog makeup that video is missing
I will see if I can find the ratio of the gelatin and the glycerin.
This stuff is very stable, I still have some in a cup after three or four years, just needs to be warmed up again.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a simple how-to about mixing the gelatin and glycerin, there are others, but this gives you the idea. It's super simple and cheap.


----------

